# Thinking about a Vizsla



## VizslaLess (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello
First off I'm sorry if this is the wrong place. I'm considering getting a vizsla next year (2016) and want to do research on them prior. I want to make sure I know we are getting a breed we can cope with!
I would be hoping for a male puppy.
I currently have 3 dogs: 2 terriers and a Border collie mix. 
We have 3 kids who at the time will be: 4, 11 and 15
Our other dogs will be 18 months, 5 years and 3 years 
We have a fully fenced average size back garden.

I do agility with my current 3 (well when my collie mix is old enough she will) I train weekly.
The two terriers do competitive obedience and the collie mix will do canine freestyle 
I am hoping when my vizsla is fully grown to do bikejoring and jogging.
Currently my dogs get a minimum of 1 hour a day of exercise. In summer it's 2 hours. 
Typically they get off lead 3 times a week minimum in winter and every day in summer
On Saturdays we spend about 3-4 hours out walking 

So basically my vizsla will be doing agility, bikejoring and jogging as well as being a pet.

So do you think they'd suit us? What are they like to live with?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think a vizsla would be significantly more needy and affectionate than your dogs, but I'm not sure what kind of terriers you have. They are softer in temperament, so while intelligent, training them can take longer until it clicks and they don't bounce back as quickly from your mistakes. I've seen videos of vizslas doing great agility work. They are certainly athletic and team oriented for it, but another member who has a BC and a V said his BC is much better suited for agility. I guess the instincts for herding sheep translate better than the ones for finding and retrieving game. Just something to consider. 
I'd also encourage you to look into nose work, barn hunts, or even hunt tests. This is something you could train for before the dog is physically mature enough for the bikejoring, etc. and will engage a very important part of what a vizsla is. There is actually a good amount of cross-over between agility and barn hunts. 

Otherwise I think you sound just crazy enough that it could work! 

As for what they're like to live with, read through this thread:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6693.msg51206.html#msg51206

Also search for other threads from prospective owners and read through the puppy section, particularly threads dealing with the most common problems of shark attacks/biting, crate training, and jumping.


----------

